# Do you carry spinng/casting gear for backup?



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Always. Whoever is on the bow doesn't always make their shots count... I situate a spinning rod in my belt loop when I am poling.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

mmccull5 said:


> Always. Whoever is on the bow doesn't always make their shots count... I situate a spinning rod in my belt loop when I am poling.


Same here, except I use a casting rod.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Unless I’ve fished with someone before I put a spinning rod on the boat. 
You never know what their ability will be and it may be a day saver to help connect on a few fish.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

No to conventional tackle but yes to glock.


----------



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

If you bring spin tackle you’ll use it, fly or die.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Yep, but I never pull it out. It's for emergence use only.


----------



## Smudge (Feb 18, 2021)

I used to but as Feltonard said, if it's there you'll use it. Windy days will make you a better fisherman and those calm days will be that much sweeter!!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I often fish with my kids and/or non fly anglers, so I always have a casting/spinning rod on the boat. After we have been hunting for big Reds, we often find some spots that are holding slot size fish including trout. It is fun to catch some on the casting/spinning rod and make ceviche and fish tacos. BTW, I also carry a Sig or HK as well.


mike


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

When I started guiding I found that most of the clients I had were high stick trout fisherman and didn't possess the cast ability to make the shots required so I start having to take an ultralight spinning rod or it became a cast lesson vs a fishing trip. When I am solo 95% fly.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Never spinning rods when I go sight casting.

Do you move the horse shoe stakes closer so you can get more ringers? No.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

When I moved down to the coast 20+ years ago, I told myself over and over again that I was going to just fly fish. Every time I went out I'd take my fly rod and a conventional rod. I'd always start with fly gear but invariably, the wind, the current, not enough light to see, insert whatever excuse here, and I'd put it down and pick up my conventional rig. Sure I caught lots of fish over the years, but I didn't get any better at fly fishing in the salt from a boat. About 4 years ago, I put the conventional down and made a conscious decision to only fly fish no matter the conditions I was out fishing in. Consequently, I am comfortable fly fishing in just about any condition or situation that I would consider fly fishing in. I will occasionally go out conventional fishing with non-fly fishing friends and sometimes my kids, although they both fly fish too, but I'm 99% fly fishing only.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Only if I’m really hungry. 

But the whip stick usually delivers.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nah...never as "back up"...don't see the point. Learn to cast in tough conditions and raise your skill set.

Only time you'll find spin gear in my skiff is if I have one of my daughters or in-laws with me. On those days I just stay on the push pole and don't fish normally...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I make a few trips each year to put some fish in the freezer which I use boat rods etc..
Then once in awhile I get to take a couple kids fishing or family friends who are new to fishing but in those occasions I don't fish, just do what I can to help them have some fun which is fun for me.

I expect that you fish the way you enjoy it, me too.
Have fly rod, will travel.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Fly or Die here


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a couple of spin rods, but I don't think I have used one beyond taking a few casts off a dock in 40 years. Its pretty much fly only for me. When I bird hunted it was over pointing dogs or nothing. Not elitist, but fishing other than fly fishing doesn't interest me, and hunting other than over bird dogs is the same.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I definitely carry spinning gear when my wife is along, she is a good spin fisherwoman! And I want her to enjoy herself! Sometimes you cant use the long rod when your partner is spinning so I just join her and have fun. She does recognize key times when I want to cast the long rod and she honors me with that. I also carry a spinning rod for any friend that I take along that is not a fly fisherman. When I fish alone its 100% fly gear.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Nope


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Went through a period where I did fly only. These days, I bring along a low profile baitcasting rig and might chunk a paddle tail or topwater with that. Actually, it’s been kind of fun switching it up and I do still use the fly rod even with bringing along the baitcasting rig. If the fish are deeper, I’d much rather go at them with conventional tackle rather than mess with the sinking/sink tip fly lines. Some days, it might be all fly and others mostly conventional. There’s a lot of potential for finesse and precision with either type of setup.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

As a guide...always. I don't care if Flip is coming with me, there will be a spinning rod stowed away. I'd rather catch 1 fish on fly than 10 on spin. But I'd rather catch 1 on spin, than 0 on fly.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> I have a couple of spin rods, but I don't think I have used one beyond taking a few casts off a dock in 40 years. Its pretty much fly only for me. When I bird hunted it was over pointing dogs or nothing. Not elitist, but fishing other than fly fishing doesn't interest me, and hunting other than over bird dogs is the same.


I always would rather not hunt than hunt without well trained dogs! Poorly trained dogs are sometimes worse than no dog!!!!!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I carry a Glock 43X for backup. Changed to a Double Diamond 3.5 Pound Connector to get a crisper and lighter trigger pull. Went with Shield Arms 15 Round Magazines. Went with Hyve Extended Magazine Release because its metal and the mags are metal- the Glock mag release is plastic and eventually would wear out from the metal mags. Added a Crimson Trace green laser/light combo. Of course tritium sights, and had the slide ported to reduce muzzle flip which allows quicker followup shots.

I used to carry spinning rods for backup, but they are slow and cumbersome to draw, and frankly, aren't very intimidating to the bad guys.

So I went ahead and put the spinning rods in the boat for those slow or windy days.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I love fly fishing- the best. Hey I love surf casting with a long rod and spin in the Northeast- And while I do bass fly fish I really like throwing an old Hula Popper or Jitterbug. On my Florida flats boat- I am 98% fly but on occasion with a friend who only spins I will pick up the spin rod- its a camaraderie thing. When I fish alone- fly


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

The only time I use conventional gear is when I go offshore and vertical jig. That attracts fish to the boat that I can throw a fly at. Otherwise, no conventional gear on the boat. If I take people who don't fly fish, they use conventional gear but I still fly fish. Not interested in fishing with non-fly gear.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I do. I enjoy throwing both fly and spinning gear. I am primarily a fly guy and didn’t even pick up a spinning rod for 30 years but lately I have enjoyed using one occasionally so I carry a few. Sometimes I drive my pickup, sometimes my bike. I like the variety.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


If your fishing because you like it, do it your way.
I've run across an idiot a couple times in my life, just grip your big stick a little tighter, smile and nod your head.
Most sorta fade away.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

No


loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


No! Use a cane pole or trot line. Just follow the law and enjoy yourself.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

MudSkipper said:


> No
> 
> No! Use a cane pole or trot line. Just follow the law and enjoy yourself.


OR do this...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

If fly fishing isn't working, that is what the beer is for. 

I really ever take conventional, even for bass - I took my brother out to the coast for the first time in years - the guy could catch a fish out of a glass of water - he is a great angler, but had health problems and a shoulder issue that kept him from fishing for years.

So he asks me to bring a spinning rod and starts the day off with it. First place we stop, I pole not even 5 minutes, tailing red on the shore. He lasers the artificial shrimp on the spin rod to the fish and lands it.

He looked at me after releasing the fish, hands me the spin rod and said "alright, hand me that fly rod." The rest of the time he slayed it - I didn't even fish it was so fun watching him.

Queue up the "cool story bro" replies... 

It's actually good to carry a rod with a hookless plug to tease in jacks or schools. I don't do that enough and should.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

When starting out on fly, I think it’s important to leave the crutch of any conventional gear at home. It’s just too easy to claim any excuse and put the long rod up, and then you won’t learn, as many have said. But for me, I like all kinds of fishing and almost always have fly and spin or bait casting gear with me. Sight casting with fly is my favorite, but dog-walking a topwater for an explosive strike is not far behind!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

^this^
Nothing wrong with bringing both. I always bring both and feel like spin gear allows me to become a better overall angler by understanding fish habits and finding new spots. To each their own - I like catching a bonefish on jig just as much as on fly.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

I see my rods and reels as tools...nothing more and nothing less.

Each has their purpose, and I never push away from the dock without a few fly and a few spinning setups.

If the time is right, I might even put a few dozen shrimp or other baits in the livewell too.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


I think it depends on the person. Spin casters a lot of times tend to keep their fish and fill the cooler, river fishing especially I care about that. That’s my main negative take. There’s also just a lot more around. I think flyfisherman just think they are more “skilled” at an art. It’s like building fine furniture vs working construction.

that being said I was 100 percent fly until after I bought my skiff. Last year I get a rod with the big size cuda tube cuz ITS JUST TO FUN! And I don’t keep a fly rod with a steel leader set up. So I pole with a spinner under my feet and if someone is on the front and I see a fat cuda? I’m catching it.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Nothing like catching cuda on the fly. One day fishing a lagoon torpedoes on almost every cast for about a half hour all 4' plus. Unusual yes but what a hoot to watch them fly. Landed one.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

When your fishing solo off the poling platform poling do you use fly all day or switch to spin depending on conditions?


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


No! Some fly fishermen/women have been accused of being elitist snobs at times though.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Always Have Backup. It's Murphy's Law.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

mro said:


> OR do this...


One Shot! One Fish! 😂


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Those that bring both probably have center console skiffs...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


Fish however you want, as long as it’s legal and considerate of the environment/resource. For me, I enjoy the challenge of sight casting for fish on the fly. I’ve been fortunate to be able to fish in a lot of places and caught a lot of fish on different types of conventional gear. I want to catch all those same species and more, all on fly. I thoroughly enjoy fly casting and just being out there. Since I live right on the water, it’s isn’t a big deal for me to go out and enjoy a couple hours on the water, whether I catch or not. I don’t think I could justify the time and money I spend on fly fishing if it was all about catching. Wow, I am beginning to sound like my dad. I think that’s a good thing. Thanks Dad..


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I fish out of a kayak and carry both normally. Each has it's place. When I feel like I can get good shots with the fly I use it, when trying to cover water or quick scouting I use the spinning gear.


----------



## Smudge (Feb 18, 2021)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


Absolutely not. I have been lucky enough to fish all over the world. (20 years in the Navy) and I wouldn’t turn my nose up at any legitimate fishing method. Hand-lining the Spey casting. I haven’t done it all but I certainly wouldn’t poo-poo any of it so long as it’s ethical. I said no about bringing casting/spinning gear on the skiff as a personal challenge to me. I don’t guide and really only fish with my best friend who is just as dedicated to perfecting the craft of fly fishing as I am.
If I were to guide, or bring guests of unknown skills and/determination I’d obviously bring spinning gear to possibly save their day.

Think of it like this, I don’t bring a rifle along while I’m bow hunting. LOL


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

fly tackle only on my boat. i'm no dabbler. fly fishing is what i do.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

johnmauser said:


> As a guide...always. I don't care if Flip is coming with me, there will be a spinning rod stowed away. I'd rather catch 1 fish on fly than 10 on spin. But I'd rather catch 1 on spin, than 0 on fly.


i *always* have to tell -- *insist* -- any fla guides i book: don't get up before dawn to go net bait. don't bring a spinning tackle just in case. we're fly fishing, and if we go zero for the day, so what, i not going to give a damn about that.

i don't need a fish by any means to save the day.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


Absolutely not. I do think most fly anglers go through a stage where they will only fish fly rods. I was that way for 10 years, but at this point it's 90% about just being out there on the water, 7% about what rod I'm throwing, and 3% about putting a fish in the boat. I'll always prefer a fly rod, but you can get pretty technical throwing a weightless soft plastic to a fish in 10" of water. And it's hard to beat watching a redfish explode on a skitterwalk. 

As much as I love fly fishing, I would never want to be one of those guys who poo poos on people who fish other methods. There's a whole lot of ego in this thread, and there doesn't need to be. It's fishing for goodness sake.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

My goal is to be an all around good angler. I use both effectively.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


Same here. Long time bass fisherman. When I started saltwater fishing for reds, a lot of my fishing style carried over from that. And my boat really isn't set up for sight fishing. So im usually targeting fish that I can't see. But id probably enjoy fly fishing more if I focused on sight fishing. 

(I can and have fly fished in fresh water in the past though). But I didn't vote in your pole so as to not skew the results, since I'm not exactly a regular fly fisherman.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


no. they are just techniques. fishing regs rarely get into technique questions, just terminal tackle.

if you are trying to manage a catch and release fishery, barbed hooks, treble hooks and bait are bad things because they increase c&r mortality, but that's not about technique of presenting terminal tackle either.


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

if i bring a spinning rod i usually end up using that 90% of the time so when i want to catch fish on fly i bring a fly rod and a fly rod only.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

from about '72 to '92 i fished all sorts of ways but late in there got more and more interested in flyfishing. from '93 to present, flies only.

i'm not counting some ice fishing. hopefully i've beat that and will never relapse.

i'd be at a disadvantage with anything but a fly rod at this point, doesn't matter if trout, bass, bones, poons, stripers, carp, musky. walleye. lake trout.

fly fishing you know is just a means of delivering the lure. the weight of the line is used to make the cast, rather then the weight of the lure. this is true even when the lures are fairly heavy -- you just use even heavier lines to cast them.

depth can be an issue -- it's hard to fly fish effectively much deeper than 30 to 35 feet and to fish at all at that depth you need to be a serious caster capable of laying 80 or more feet of sinking line routinely.

fish that feed solely by scent are also a problem but there are very few of those.


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

When I am in my kayak I bring both. That way I can troll a spoon while I am paddling and then fly fish when I get to where ever I am going. That and I have gotten some wicked carpal tunnel streamer fishing on the white river so the spinning rod was a nice break.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

If I have kids. Otherwise no. I really prefer sight fishing. If can't do that, I usually don't go.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

For sure, my wife loves light spinning gear and if the wind is unworkable (Laguna Madre often times) then I will sling a light spinning rod around a bit.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

mmccull5 said:


> My goal is to be an all around good angler. I use both effectively.


Right, somehow there’s this idea that using stuff that isn’t cast with a fly rod requires little to no skill. Nothing could be more divorced from the truth.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

karstopo said:


> Right, somehow there’s this idea that using stuff that isn’t cast with a fly rod requires little to no skill. Nothing could be more divorced from the truth.


idk. i kinda think most anglers worthy of the label recognize baseball is one set of skills and basketball another, as it were. 

still, it's also true that if you want to catch a fish and have no idea, or need to eat to survive, fly fishing is not a good choice. if making the odds as long as you can is what you're into, then fly fishing is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

If you think fly fishing requires the most skill go try catching a tarpon with a lure and a Yo-yo. This method of fishing is still used for catching food throughout the world. We have it easy compared to them.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

in fairness to us, we're just trying to amuse ourselves.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Nah...never as "back up"...don't see the point. Learn to cast in tough conditions and raise your skill set.
> 
> Only time you'll find spin gear in my skiff is if I have one of my daughters or in-laws with me. On those days I just stay on the push pole and don't fish normally...


Same.
And I fish solo 95%+ of the time. When someone’s on my boat they get the bow. I actually really enjoy putting people on fish and watching them catch. Unfortunately no one I fish with regularly fly fishes.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> Unless I’ve fished with someone before I put a spinning rod on the boat.
> You never know what their ability will be and it may be a day saver to help connect on a few fish.


If you bring spinning gear you’re not fly fishing. Bring it as back up and as others stated, if it’s there you’ll use it. Does not make anyone a better fly angler that’s for sure...


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

I am so much in the rookie stage with Fly, I carry spin, cast, bow and arrow, 9MM, C-4 cubes, . . .


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

coconutgroves said:


> Queue up the "cool story bro" replies...


I've got an older brother, but no cool fishing stories with him other than he went on a few backpacking trips with dad and I. Once he was old enough to own a car, cars became his THING  . Long story short I gave a call to the "ol' man" when I became engaged to my wife to be in Florida. It was the first time we'd talked in about 5 years but since I was adding to the family I thought he should know.
This call made it's way for us to get back to being father and son, then over a few years became friends too. 
It took me several more years (and a few rods/reels as bribes  ) after I returned to CA for him to become a fly fisherman at least 80/90 percent of the time, (he'd always been a fisherman, just not a fly enthusiast. The stories of my _exploits_  fly fishing Florida got us started traveling to Mexico, Belize, Alaska together. That was in addition to our regular local trips.
Over the years we had some epic fishing trips in some of the most awe inspiring locations.

Time waits for no one. If you've got the time, make a few more memories with those you're close to.
Tomorrow may never come. I think fly fishing is just my excuse.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

citadelmarineservices said:


> If you bring spinning gear you’re not fly fishing. Bring it as back up and as others stated, if it’s there you’ll use it. Does not make anyone a better fly angler that’s for sure...


I have to disagree with this blanket statement. I have no problem carrying spinning gear as a backup, and choosing not to use it (or give it to my clients). I don't plan to sink my skiff either, but I carry life jackets...and it doesn't make me a lesser boat operator.


----------



## Smudge (Feb 18, 2021)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> When I started guiding I found that most of the clients I had were high stick trout fisherman and didn't possess the cast ability to make the shots required so I start having to take an ultralight spinning rod or it became a cast lesson vs a fishing trip. When I am solo 95% fly.


I'm going on a guided float trip on the Missouri in July. I wonder if he'll bring spinning gear for me since I'll be a strip setting, side pulling flats fisherman! LOL

Seriously though, if I were a guide, I think I'd definitely keep back up gear in the boat for my clients of unknown skill.

On that note, I fished with Bonefish Ebbie in Bimini last year. He brought spinning gear and dead shrimp along. I thought it was kind of funny. Then again, he's a world class and world famous bonefish guide. He knows what he's doing. He also asked me before we left if I really knew how to cast since he's gotten more than one fly in the ear over the years! lol He put me on six fish up to 6lbs in four hours. Three came on flies I tied. What an epic trip!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

This has got to be the absolute most ridiculous series of posts ever.

We are all fishermen.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Am a fly guy. I agree that by not having a spin rod you tend to improve your cast and line management. That said in the last couple of years I have put the spin rod in the boat so as to learn how to use the thing. Embarrassed to admit how many retrieves from the mangroves because of my spastic casting. But the kids, grandkids and misses like to spin fish so I have learned how to to it.

it is fun but does not give as much pleasure as fly fishing. So answering your basic question, yes I put a spinning rod in the skiff with a single top water spook with single hooks. I have to do a wee bit of practice to stay out of trees.


----------



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

Fly fishing is the bow hunting of the water, even if you harvest a doe it’s always much sweeter than with a rifle, there’s something just as primal in fly fishing. It’s never as productive, can be so frustrating that you threaten to sell all your rods because of how much we’ve all spent on them, but something deep in you brings you back to that bow holding a long rod staring at glass and waiting. It’s not for everyone but for some it’s everything. It for sure has the ability to lure you in and never let you go back to spin. Every fish you catch you’ll fantasize about finessing it on a 5wt with a crab pattern. It’s always there. Just my two cents


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

loganlogan said:


> I have an honest question, and it's coming from a non fly fisherman. Is spinning/casting a negative thing?


For me...nothing personal...but kinda, yeah. Seeing or hearing about fish caught on spin gear doesn't even elicit a "twitch" for me anymore. 

Maybe its more of a sight casting thing really...if I see someone power fishing a quiet flat with a trolling motor and a spinning rod its a massive turn off. But if they're on a push pole or obviously trying to stalk and sight cast (even with spin gear) then its something I can respect and identify with. Maybe they just haven't been exposed to the fly rod yet...maybe its not their fault they haven't stepped up their game. Can't blame them for what they don't know...maybe...

And yeah...I'm self aware of how elitist that attitude may be...but I try to balance it with always being happy, willing to help someone get into fly fishing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

dbrady784 said:


> Those that bring both probably have center console skiffs...


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Blasphemy - Guess I’m a purist, if I’m *Fly Fishing* I’m *Fly Fishing*...Lol
Of course there are exceptions...


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

to be plain about it, i've not ever encountered a switch hitter who was a truly skilled fly angler, let alone as good as they thought they were. it's just about definitionally impossible, like getting like magnets poles to attract.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

grass bass said:


> to be plain about it, i've not ever encountered a switch hitter who was a truly skilled fly angler, let alone as good as they thought they were. it's just about definitionally impossible, like getting like magnets poles to attract.


You sir, are not fishing with the right people


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

I really think this is a regional issue as well. 

I live near Pensacola and due to the river systems that feed into our bays our inshore waters are not always conducive for sight fishing and chucking a fly. 

When the water is clear, our “better“ areas where there are expansive flats are often ruined by 8:00 AM by pleasure boaters and guys heading offshore.

So, here, you just have to adapt.

Fly fishing pristine flats in gin clear water is not always available.

I do cherish those mornings when everything lines up and we get to pole down a flat and pick off some fish in a foot of water, but, realistically, I’m just not going to blind cast with a fly rod all day.

I’m also not going to sit at home and bitch and whine about the conditions not being favorable for fly fishing either.

if the flat is clean I’ll pole all day and never pickup anything but a fly rod. But, as soon as conditions change I have zero problems dropping down the trolling motor and picking up a spincast setup.

It‘s just like my choice of boat - 18’ Hewes Bayfisher is all I run now. Used to have a Gheenoe, Bay Boat (17’ Key West), and a 21’ Scout.

But, I came to the realization that the Gheenoe was too small and often made trips miserable crossing Pensacola Bay, the Scout I only used 10 times in over 2 years, but the Key West was really the work horse but it lacked some of the features of a true “skiff.” So, the whole fleet just had to go and now the Hewes does almost everything I need it to do (except haul 8 people on a sandbar trip).

Life‘s just too short.

Look down on me if you want to...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Two questions for my own understanding:

When saltwater fly fishing why must one see a fish before catching it to be acceptable? Never caught a trout but aren’t most of them caught blind casting turns/pool/riffles etc.

Why must one only use a push pole? While fishing solo I’ve tried both trolly and push pole extensively. I find that using the wind and occasionally using the trolling motor to redirect course to be considerably more effective for where I fish. Like most say I believe it’s the Indian and not the bow/arrow that’s the issue.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I have no problem with other people in the boat fishing with whatever gear they choose or want to use. And I use what I want. Its no big deal.

My preference would be to throw a dry fly at 24” brown trout, or a #6 shrimp fly to a 10 pound bonefish tailing in a foot of water. Of course its not always that way for me.  But when I go fishing I am throwing a fly line and can generally do what needs to be done with floating or sinking lines as needed. When I can’t, its time to go home anyway.

Its a bit of a stubborn pride thing that I have dedicated myself to a method and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Str8-Six said:


> Two questions for my own understanding:
> 
> When saltwater fly fishing why must one see a fish before catching it to be acceptable? Never caught a trout but aren’t most of them caught blind casting turns/pool/riffles etc.
> 
> Why must one only use a push pole? While fishing solo I’ve tried both trolly and push pole extensively. I find that using the wind and occasionally using the trolling motor to redirect course to be considerably more effective for where I fish. Like most say I believe it’s the Indian and not the bow/arrow that’s the issue.


It does not have to be any way. There is however a difference between fishing and catching. I hear electrofishing and dynamite are very effective.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> When saltwater fly fishing why must one see a fish before catching it to be acceptable?
> 
> Why must one only use a push pole?


Nothing wrong with blind casting with the fly rod...sometimes you have to on higher tides or deeper water. My last couple of snook on fly were on cuts / points with deeper moving water.

You don't have to use a push pole...but you should also avoid trolling around a flat where other people are poling. Noise is the enemy of sight casting...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I say fish however you like if it is legal and you are treating the resource with respect. 

If I can sight fish and especially if I am fishing with someone that can pole I love nothing more than throwing a fly. I love throwing a fly at docks and mangroves. I generally do not love just blind casting. I did it forever and would rather catch a fish on a spook than blind cast for hours. 

I've done a bunch of deep dredging with fly also. It is pretty cool, not for everyone but most people would never even think of trying it.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

As an aside. I was fishing with the family (which is why I always have some spinning rods on the boat) last fall and a guide boat pulled about 75 yards in front of us and started power chumming a shoreline with pilchards. My 12 year old daughter was so fired up that he pulled in-front of us and that he was "cheating" by chumming.

She expressed herself loud enough that the guide and the clients for sure heard her.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

grass bass said:


> i *always* have to tell -- *insist* -- any fla guides i book: don't get up before dawn to go net bait. don't bring a spinning tackle just in case. we're fly fishing, and if we go zero for the day, so what, i not going to give a damn about that.
> 
> i don't need a fish by any means to save the day.


Last time we booked a guide in Florida, we told him we were fly only. The day before the trip he calls and asks if he should bring a spinner or two just in case. I chuckled and said, "no, we've got our fly rods, we're all set." As a side note, after fishing together, he saw that we are serious about fly only and that it wasn't just about catching. He's become a good friend and we've already booked another trip with him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This thread is hilarious. But seriously...what about spoon flies?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

grass bass said:


> to be plain about it, i've not ever encountered a switch hitter who was a truly skilled fly angler, let alone as good as they thought they were. it's just about definitionally impossible, like getting like magnets poles to attract.


sounds like you could get out some more! There’s ample reasons for having a spin rod that have nothing to do with skill. Like having fun.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Reading through this I see guys that choose to “fly or die” but don’t look down their noses at a guy that fishes plastics with conventional gear then I see a few that fish with whatever the conditions call for. I get it, there’s “different strokes for different folks” but why be the guy that would probably talk shit to anyone that fishes with anything other than a fly rod? That’s pretty closed minded and ignorant. 
My new fishing aquaintance has pretty much been fly fishing only for thirty years and when we met and got to talking he wanted to learn how to wade and catch trophy trout on a baitcaster and artificial lures. I wanted to learn more about refining my fly fishing skills so we are in the process of trading trips. I think it’s admirable to be diverse versus only really good at one method. “Jack of all trades, master of none.”


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Reading through this I see guys that choose to “fly or die” but don’t look down their noses at a guy that fishes plastics with conventional gear then I see a few that fish with whatever the conditions call for. I get it, there’s “different strokes for different folks” but why be the guy that would probably talk shit to anyone that fishes with anything other than a fly rod? That’s pretty closed minded and ignorant.
> My new fishing aquaintance has pretty much been fly fishing only for thirty years and when we met and got to talking he wanted to learn how to wade and catch trophy trout on a baitcaster and artificial lures. I wanted to learn more about refining my fly fishing skills so we are in the process of trading trips. I think it’s admirable to be diverse versus only really good at one method. “Jack of all trades, master of none.”


Yep. Thinking that it didn't take skill to catch a don't trout on a plug or a bonefish on a jig is crazy. Skipping a soft plastic under structure is a ton of fun and takes skill and you'll learn something too

I love knowing that I can pickup a plug, spin or fly rod and cast it right or left handed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I admire the purists but what exactly is a purist?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This thread is hilarious.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> I admire the purists but what exactly is a purist?


I'm the definition of a Purist, most of the time


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I admire the purists but what exactly is a purist?


No dynamite or gill nets?


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

You’re all doing it wrong:


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> why be the guy that would probably talk shit to anyone that fishes with anything other than a fly rod?


A question was asked, a question was answered...on the internet.

Doesn't mean any of us who are "fly or die" go looking to shit talk anyone locally.

Why would I be an ass to someone I might try to convert to fly?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hank said:


> You’re all doing it wrong


Nothing wrong with country girls. I knew that was a Bama / Georgia accent before Rome GA was mentioned.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Fly, caster, spinner.. I am usually just happy to be on the water. Even take some fiddlers too  them dang sheep are the bane of my flyrod existence


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

WC53 said:


> Fly, caster, spinner.. I am usually just happy to be on the water.* Even take some fiddlers too*  them dang sheep are the bane of my flyrod existence


From who takes spin gear to bait...  woo...hoo..

That being said, back in the day when my wife came along, out came the bucket with the cast net.
I had spots for incoming and out going to anchor up and..................... chum


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

mro said:


> From who takes spin gear to bait...  woo...hoo..
> 
> That being said, back in the day when my wife came along, out came the bucket with the cast net.
> I had spots for incoming and out going to anchor up and..................... chum


Lol, so true. My wife doesn’t fly fish, so...  I don’t bother trying the fly rod if she is along. But she supports me buying fishing gear, so if she wants bait.... thankfully us old retired folks have those Tue/wed free to fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WC53 said:


> Lol, so true. My wife doesn’t fly fish, so...  I don’t bother trying the fly rod if she is along. But she supports me buying fishing gear, so if she wants bait.... thankfully us old retired folks have those Tue/wed free to fish


Separate bank accounts solve the issue of answering to a woman about what you can and can’t buy! Haha


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Separate bank accounts solve the issue of answering to a woman about what you can and can’t buy! Haha


You misunderstand, I’m retired, she still works at a goood job and buys me stuff! In fact she recently said we should get a creeks skiff


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

WC53 said:


> I’m retired, she still works at a goood job and buys me stuff!


That should be the natural order of things.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Another fly or die guy here. 

I don't care how anyone else fishes, but for me I only sight fish and only with a fly rod.

If the wind kicks up, I have a heavier rod available. I have found that if it's too windy to fly fish, then its too windy to pole the boat.


----------

